# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  27-ая ВРАДЖА МАНДАЛА ПАРИКРАМА - ОТКРЫТА РЕГИСТРАЦИЯ!!

## Илья108

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! Примите, пожалуйста, наши поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Организационная группа по Паломничествам от Национального Совета приглашает вас совершить
27-ю МЕЖДУНАРОДНУЮ ВРАДЖА-МАНДАЛА ПАРИКРАМУ в месяц КАРТИКА с участием Локанатха Свами, Гопал Кришны Госвами и др.

20 октября – 20 ноября 2013

Мы приглашаем вас совершить Враджа-Мандалу парикраму в течение всего священного месяца Картика по всем 12-ти лесам Вриндавана, каждый день заходя во все места, связанные с играми Господа Кришны, также как это делал 500 лет назад Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. В наши дни мы будем обходить эти святые места, следуя тому же древнему маршруту.

Милость, которую вы можете получить в процессе парикрамы: 
• Проходя через несравненно прекрасные, трансцендентные места Враджа пешком в обществе вайшнавов, вы будете петь киртаны, с благоговением касаться своей головой пыли многочисленных мест, связанных с играми Шри Шри Радхи-Кришны, и слушать катху, которая изменит вашу жизнь и укрепит привязанность к Господу Кришне и его преданным. 
• Осознаете свое положение и предназначение в этом мире, сделаете мысли чистыми, обретете смирение.
• Вы сможете на практике реализовать принцип «Простая жизнь – возвышенное мышление», живя в святых местах и общаясь с Вриджабаси.
• Особыми благословениями для русских вайшнавов будет участие в некоторых днях парикрамы Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж, Чайтанья Чандра Чаран Махарадж, Ананта Кришна Махарадж (участие каждого из них предварительно согласовано, но окончательно уточнено будет позже!). 

Расписание Враджа Мандала Парикрамы: 
20,21 октября – Вриндаван парикрама, Иштагоштхи (организационное собрание, принятие обетов на картику);
22,23 октября – из Вриндавана в Матхуру, Матхура Парикрама;
24 октября – из Матхуры в Мадхуван;
25 октября – из Мадхувана в Шантанукунд;
26,27,28 октября – из Шантанукунда в Радхакунду, парикрама вокруг Говардхана, омовение в Радхакунде в полночь;
29 октября – из Радхакунды в Диг;
30,31 октября – из Дига в Бадринатх;
1,2,3 ноября – из Бадринатха в Камаван, внутренняя и внешняя Камаван парикрамы;
4,5,6 ноября – и Камавана в Варшану, Дипавали, Говардхан-Пуджа, Варшана Кхадирван-Даршан;
7,8 ноября - из Варшаны в Нандагаон;
9 ноября – из Нандагаона в Кокилаван;
10 ноября – из Кокилавана в Шешашаи;
11 ноября – из Шешашаи в Шергарх;
12 ноября – из Шергарха в Чиргхат;
13 ноября – из Чиргхата в Бандираван; 
14 ноября – из Бандиравана в Манасаровар;
15 ноября – из Манасаровар в Дауджи; 
16,17 ноября – из Дауджи в Брахмандгхат; 
18 ноября – из Брахмандгхат в Равал;
19 ноября – из Равал в Матхуру, Пурнима, возвращение во Вриндаван на автобусах.

Расписание на день (время может быть изменено в соответствии с обстоятельствами): 
4.30. - Мангала арати и Туласи пуджа
5.15. – Объявления, упаковка вещей
6.00. - Отправление
9.30. - Рассказ о местах по которым идем. Завтрак в пути.
13.00. - 14.00. - Прибытие в лагерь, объявления, расселение
14.00. - 16.00. - Отдых, стирка, омовение и др.
16.00. - Обед
17.00. - Лекция
18.30. - Дамодараштака
19.00. - Свободное время
20.30. – Отбой

Условия, которые ожидают Вас на парикраме:
• Количество участников от 500 до 2000 чел, интернациональный состав группы;
• Проживание в палаточных лагерях в армейских палатках по 10-12 чел (отдельно лагерь прабху и матаджи);
• Полноценное двухразовое питание – завтрак и обед;
• Омовение с использованием ведер и ковшиков и ежедневно привозимой воды или воды из колонок;
• Также к услугам преданных: передвижной магазин с продажей сопутствующих товаров; передвижная прачка для стирки белья (за отдельную плату); медицинский пункт и услуги квалифицированного доктора (включены в стоимость); ежедневно привозимая чистая питьевая вода; постоянная транспортировка багажа участников на машинах для облегчения пеших переходов (включена в стоимость).

Координатор от Национального Совета: Даяван Прабху

Стоимость: 
• Перелет Москва-Дели-Москва – 18000-20000 руб.
• Индийская виза – 3000-4000 руб.
• Парикрама- 4000 руб (включая питание и организацию лагеря)
• Организационный взнос – 2000 руб. (организация приезда духовных учителей, технические и другие расходы)

ИТОГО: 30 дней = 27 000 – 30 000 руб. (в зависимости от стоимости билетов).

Подготовка к Враджа Мандала Парикраме 2013!!

Программа подготовки к Враджа Мандала парикраме под руководством Шри Гоура Хари Прабху!
5-20 октября 2013

Перед прохождением Враджа Мандала парикрамы мы рекомендуем вам дополнительную программу паломничества во Вриндаване, которая поможет вам:

• Пройти акклиматизацию, подготовиться физически;
• Получить милость и открытие Святой Дхамы в сердце благодаря индивидуальному общению, поддержке и наставлениям старших преданных;
• Обрести правильное умонастроение перед Враджа Мандала парикрамой – умонастроение смирения, служения Кришне, удовлетворения Господа и его преданных;

Вас ждет: 
• Проживание во Вриндаване, городе 5000 храмов, большинство из которых посвящены Радхе и Кришне. Вриндаван является одной из самых важных святынь Индии. 
• Парикрама вокруг холма Говардхана – место, где Господь Кришна совершал свои детские лилы (игры). Холм Говардхан имеет личностную природу, и просто находясь рядом с ним, все чувства человека достигают своего духовного совершенства, и он испытывает блаженство. 
• Поездка на Варшану – обитель Радхарани, возлюбенной Кришны. Расположенная на четырех холма, Варшана очень красива. Здесь много садов и беседок, в которых Радха провела свои детство и юность в играх с подругами и Кришной.
• Парикрама вокруг Нандаграма – место, где жили родители Кришны, где он провел свое детство.
• Посещение храмов.
• Индивидуальный личностный подход, общение со старшими преданными в малых группах, ежедневные рефлексии и обмен реализациями для осознания и углубления духовного опыта и отношений с преданными и Кришной.

Программа:
• 1 день – прибытие во Вриндаван, расселение, отдых, пост (по желанию)
• 2 день – посещение храма Кришна Баларам Мандир, парикрама вокруг Вриндавана
• 3,4 день – посещение 2х храмов, парикрама вокруг Вриндавана
• 5 день – парикрама вокруг Говардхана
• 6,7 день – посещение 2х храмов, парикрама вокруг Вриндавана
• 8 день – парикрама вокруг Вриндавана, свободный день для отдыха
• 9,10,11 день – поездка на Варшану, Нандаграм
• 12,13 день - посещение 2х храмов, парикрама вокруг Вриндавана 
• 14 день - парикрама вокруг Говардхана
• 15 день – парикрама вокруг Вриндавана, свободный день, подготовка к Враджа Мандала парикраме.
Шри Гоура Хари дас - монах и проповедник, практикующий бхакти-йогу с 1992 г. Сейчас живет в ашраме Бхактиведанта Юрлово. На протяжении 19 лет живет в ашраме, также долгое время жил в Индии. 

Стоимость: 
• Проживание во Вриндаване 200 руб в день*15 дней = 3000 руб
• Питание 200 руб в день*15 дней = 3000 руб.
• Транспортные расходы – 2000 руб. 
• Организационный взнос – 2000 руб. 

Итого: 15 дней = 10000 руб.
Итого: 45 дней = 37000 – 40000 руб. (с парикрамой и перелетами)

ВНИМАНИЕ! 
• Вы можете приехать на любое удобное для вас количество дней и присоединиться на любом этапе паломничества;
• Возможна поэтапная оплата с первоначальным взносом на авиабилеты;
• Организаторы оставляют за собой право отказать в участии по причине отсутствия желания сотрудничать в команде, наличию критического или оскорбительного умонастроения, неустойчивой духовной практики, а также других причин, которые могут повлиять на благополучие участника и окружающих его преданных, общую атмосферу парикрамы.
Условия участия в паломничестве: 
• Прохождение собеседования личного или по скайпу; 
• Рекомендации ваших наставников или старших преданных ятры; 
• Готовность к проживанию в аскетичных условиях Индии и желание служить преданным. 
В нашей группе в контакте вы можете узнать подробный маршрут и программу Враджа Мандалы, увидеть фотографии с парикрамы 2012 года, посмотреть видео о том, как проходило паломничество, а также послушать отзывы и реализации преданных: http://vk.com/vrajamandalaparikrama

Для регистрации и оплаты звоните по тел.: 
8 (903) 363-85-19 (Вамши Бихари дас), 8 (912) 350-22-13 (Юлия)
Скайп: 
ilyish (Вамши Бихари дас), julia_kl86 (Юлия)

http://vk.com/vrajamandalaparikrama

----------

